# Cables for Reckhorn and BFD



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I will need to get some cables to connect my Reckhorn B2 to my BFD. Do I need to get expensive cables or will cheap ones do. I presume I need one rca male to 1/4 jack male to go from the reckhorn to the bfd and then get a rca splitter (I have some 1/4 jack adapters) to split the signal to the ep4000.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You don’t need anything expensive, but I wouldn’t cheap out too much either. Cheap cables can be unreliable long term, not to mention they have cheap connectors that often don’t grip the plug well. Any cable with a decent build quality will do.

By the way, no need to use a “y” splitter for the amp, just switch it to “parallel” mode. That way only one input cable is needed to drive both channels.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wayne,

Cheers for that. I forgot about that. 

cheers

Graham


----------

